# Is there a standard kernel setting available?

## frocco

Hello,

I have the following:

P4 1.9

NVidia Geforce 3

Audigy Sound

CD/Rw

DVD

ZIP

HP Officejet

Is there a standard kernel config file I can use or has someone already configured this type? I'm lost at setting up my kernel properly.

I still have not been able to get my sound working

Thanks

Frank

----------

## Radar

I may be mistaken, but (i think) the audigy uses the emu10k1 in sound options of kernel config. 

The kernel config is entirely up to you. There are generic kernel images shipped with distros that try to capture the widest of possibilities, but even then you would use modules to add special hardware support. Go to tldp.org to find a kernel how-to. That may give you ideas.

----------

## frocco

Thanks,

I tried installing Sound as static, then module and following the desktop setup. I can use aplay and here sound, but the system itself (KDE) produces no sound. I'm lost.

As far as the kernel goes, I was hoping that a preconfig existed for my hardware to save me some time and trouble.

Thanks

Frank

----------

## klieber

There is no "standard kernel" because there are multiple ways to configure the same hardware.  Alsa vs. OSS, nvidia closed source vs. open source drivers, etc.

As radar suggested, check out the kernel HOWTO.  That's a good place to start.  Kernel configuring can be somewhat overwhelming, so just keep in mind that the more you do it, the better you get at it.  Practice makes perfect.  :Smile: 

--kurt

----------

## frocco

ok, thanks, I'll give it another try.

Any idea what I am doing wrong with my Audigy card?

I had it working once, but for the lie of me, I cannot remember how I did it. Should I enable emu10k1 in teh kernel and/or oss?

Thanks

----------

## Radar

 *frocco wrote:*   

> ok, thanks, I'll give it another try.
> 
> Any idea what I am doing wrong with my Audigy card?
> 
> I had it working once, but for the lie of me, I cannot remember how I did it. Should I enable emu10k1 in teh kernel and/or oss?
> ...

 

Select emu10k1 in the kernel "sound" section. It's your choice whether to add as module or built into the kernel. I always build right in for all my devices. I think it's cleaner. After that, and your running a recompiled kernel, let us know if you encounter more probs.

----------

## jay

Sound cards are muted by default. Check out the gentoo Desktop doctumentation how to un-mute your card.

----------

## frocco

Thanks,

I'll try it tonight when I get home from work.

----------

